# Grizzly Customer Service, Still Good?



## Ed of all trades (Aug 22, 2015)

I have been reading a lot of reviews on band saws lately and the reviews in Grizzly seem to have a lot of problems with their customer service department.  What has your experience with them been.  I like the looks of some of their equipment but service on China made equipment is everything.  Ed


----------



## Steve M (Aug 22, 2015)

Grizz has been good for me.  Ordered a tool grinder when the stars liked up and discounts were good and am waiting on it.  Reviews seem to indicate shipping damage with other buyers so I will see.  Bought a dial indicator and magnetic holder from Shars recently.  Part of the holder was missing and the one that was sent was beat up and in a ragged box.  Took ten days for customer service to understand what I needed and ship it.  Shars has been good but couldn't believe the all the correspondence to get a $4.00 replacement part.


----------



## coolidge (Aug 22, 2015)

I have not had any issue with their customer service I would rate it good.


----------



## coffmajt (Aug 22, 2015)

Just had a Grizzly 12in horizontal metal cutting bandsaw delivered and very pleased with shipping and quality of saw -- Also have Grizzly mill and 8in spiral head long bed jointer  (woodwork) -- Jack


----------



## Doubleeboy (Aug 22, 2015)

I believe the biggest negative issue with Grizzly will be when they discontinue the product, then no parts after their parts in warehouse are exhausted.  For years they made a nice belt drive 12 x 37 lathe, made in Taiwan about the same price as their 12 x 36 gear head Chinese lathe.  The belt drive vanished from catalog and parts are on longer available.  That could happen with any brand but Grizzly has a boatload of lathe and mill models and they come and go.

michael


----------



## Ed of all trades (Aug 25, 2015)

I had heard that people were having problems with new band saws and Grizzly would not make it right.  I know it is hard to tell when it is the company or the nuts that have no idea of anything having to do with anything on machines.  Sometimes it is easy like the lady that said that the add said that the band saw had two wheels and hers did not have any and she wanted to move it around.


----------



## Andre (Aug 25, 2015)

Very good customer service, and they still give you catalogs yearly.


----------



## Fabrickator (Aug 26, 2015)

I just purchased several parts for my G0602 lathe for a mod I was making and they were very good.   Online parts catalog and order were great with very quick delivery and low prices.


----------



## Pmedic828 (Aug 29, 2015)

Purchased a 17 inch wood/metal band saw 220V variable speed - Best investment in a long time - sure beats cutting by hand - called Customer Support to find out various bits of information - very very helpful - Tech didn't know how to answer 1 question I had - he said that he would call back - within 30 minutes, the question was answered - The tech I spoke with seemed to be concerned about my problems and/or questions and they were resolved within a few hours - could not ask for better service.  I just wish they would have free or reduced shipping or 10% off like some other companies.


----------



## Chuck Torman (Aug 31, 2015)

I purchased a G4003G lathe and a G0755 mill/drill from Grizzly. The lathe arrived with no problems but UPS destroyed two (2) G0755 mills before finally the third time I received one with no damage. Grizzly's customer service dept. was first rate, I provided them with photos and the mils were replaced without hesitation. I later purchased an H7762 tool grinder which arrived with a bursted package with no drip pans and one grinding wheel marked a little. Again Grizzly shipped me two drip pans and a new grinding wheel without delay or hesitation. Grizzly's customer service department was kind, courteous and helpful every time I had occasion to call or e-mail them, in my book their customer service is first rate.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Aug 31, 2015)

Pmedic828 said:


> Purchased a 17 inch wood/metal band saw 220V variable speed - Best investment in a long time - sure beats cutting by hand - called Customer Support to find out various bits of information - very very helpful - Tech didn't know how to answer 1 question I had - he said that he would call back - within 30 minutes, the question was answered - The tech I spoke with seemed to be concerned about my problems and/or questions and they were resolved within a few hours - could not ask for better service.  I just wish they would have free or reduced shipping or 10% off like some other companies.



If you are a veteran there is from time to time a discount available.  You may also ask Grizzly for a discount if you are buying 2 or more machines, they will take your request and consider it and get back to you with their discount.   They also from time to time post discount codes or coupons in wood working magazines for subscribers only, good on any machine.

cheers
michael


----------



## tmarks11 (Sep 1, 2015)

One thing about Grizzly CS, is that I believe their management stands behind them and they are not afraid to "fire a customer".  Someone gets one the phone and yells an screams, the next thing that happens is UPS shows up to pick up the machine and Grizzly is done selling to you.  I have heard this half a dozen times.

If you are polite and friendly, they will bend over backwards to help you out. If you are getting the run around, ask for a supervisor but don't yell at the CS rep on the other end of the phone.

Seem reasonable to me.


----------



## Ed of all trades (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks I am bouncing back and forth between a G555 band saw and a shop fox at the local hardware store.  They have a great sale around the end of september.


----------



## tmarks11 (Sep 5, 2015)

Buy which ever one is more affordable.  Both Woodstock (Shop Fox) and Grizzly are owned by the same individual, and they source many of their products from the same manufacturers.  Woodstock and Grizzly distribution centers are across the street from each other in Springfield, Missouri.

I assume you are looking at the Shop Fox W1706?  It seems to be halfway between the Grizzly G0555 and the G0555X.  It has cast iron wheels and a closed stand (like G0555X) but has the smaller table and motor (like the G0555).


----------

